# geekvape flask



## Rafique (11/12/17)

anyone bringing these in ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

What on earth is that @Rafique ?

Is it a RTA?
Juice for days!!
Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> What on earth is that @Rafique ?
> 
> Is it a RTA?
> Juice for days!!
> Wow


It's a squonk refill bottle @Silver, remove the atty, thread the bottle onto the 510 and squeeze

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> It's a squonk refill bottle @Silver, remove the atty, thread the bottle onto the 510 and squeeze



Ok thank @Moey_Ismail 
That driptip on the top confused me


----------



## ettiennedj (21/12/17)




----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> Ok thank @Moey_Ismail
> That driptip on the top confused me


That's just the cap over the threaded piece, very much like the DA ONE bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (21/12/17)

@Zeki Hilmi has a very decent brand in stock in 15 and 60ml.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/12/17)

Christos said:


> @Zeki Hilmi has a very decent brand in stock in 15 and 60ml.


Thanks @Christos. You can visit our website as we keep DA ONE and Arctic Refill bottles

Reactions: Like 1


----------

